# Keeping Raven's as pet's in the UK?



## Dogtanian (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if it is possible to keep a Raven as pet in the UK?
If so where do you get them from?

Pete.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought some snakes of a couple in devon a couple of weeks ago and they kept ravens. So must be possible,


----------



## Dogtanian (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool, have you got their e-mail address?


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

www.british-birds-in-aviculture.info - Log in
This is a good forum for advice and help. If you go in the corvid section. I think you need a special license for ravens coz they are protected.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Check out Cage & Aviary Birds, the weekly newspaper, as there is often corvids for sale in the classifieds.


----------

